# Two-player Console Game Recommendations



## Kzach (Feb 17, 2012)

Ever since I got my Xbox, whenever my friends come over I always have to put it aside or else they end up watching me play single-player games or I end up watching them fumble their way through the long learning processes of those same games.

What I'd really like is to be able to pop in a game and give them a controller and say something like, "It's ON!" I've considered getting the new UFC game for that but after playing the demo I think it might be too much of a learning curve to throw new players at, giving me too much of an advantage.

So I'm looking for some suggestions for fun, simple two-player or more games. I eventually plan on getting a Kinect but for now I don't have one so I can't really take suggestions for Kinect games.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 17, 2012)

What sort of games do you like?

List of cooperative games for the Xbox 360 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kane and Lynch: Dead Men, both L4D's, Portal 2, RE5, and both Advanced Warfighters stand out for me on that list.

From original Xbox games that work on the 360, Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory is mint.


----------



## Agamon (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a few suggestions.  Portal 2.  Then there's Portal 2.  Oh, and Portal 2.  Did I mention Portal 2?

Easily the best 2 player game of last year.  Like, not even close.  Great single player, too, of course.

Resident Evil 5 and the Left 4 Deads are great, too.

A fun casual game is You Don't Know Jack, for up to 4 players.  It makes it into the XBox a lot when there are friends around.  Lots of laughs.


----------



## SteelDraco (Feb 18, 2012)

Borderlands was a lot of fun to play through.

Obviously, the Halo games are good for this as well if your friends are familiar with FPS games.


----------



## Kzach (Feb 18, 2012)

jonesy said:


> What sort of games do you like?




It's not really about what I like, more about what I can stick into the Xbox at a moment's notice and people unfamiliar with the system can sit down with me and we can play something together for an hour or so.

The only thing that comes to mind is Mariocart but that's Nintendo and I have no intention of buying a Wii-wii.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 18, 2012)

In that case I'd also recommend You Don't Know Jack. You can even play it with people who've never played video games.


----------



## fba827 (Feb 18, 2012)

marvel ultimate alliance 2 (if you like superhero dungeon crawler games) -- it's an easy game in terms of controls and concept.

i have to admit, i liked marvel ultimate alliance 1 better in terms of story and interface and all that BUT MUA2 does have a 'quicker'/easier interface for co-op play (i.e. in MUA2 when you want to level up you can level up without needing to pause the action for other people).


----------



## Agamon (Feb 18, 2012)

The Scene It? games are good casual games, too.  Lips, for karaoke. Rock Band, though some people are intimidated by the instruments.  There are some old-school-esque side scrollers on XBLA like Castle Crashers, Trine II and Scott Pilgrim, too.


----------



## Mallus (Feb 19, 2012)

The Scott Pilgrim game is fun for up to four players -- be warned, though, the final boss is a terrific example of old-school cheap!

I like fighting games, and you can't go wrong with the Soul Calibur (my personal fave), Tekken, and Guilty Gear series, and old the downloadable side, Street Fighter 3rd Strike.


----------

